
Back to the “Cash Age”: A Chinese Writer in Japan - bookofjoe
https://www.nippon.com/en/japan-topics/c029140/back-to-the-cash-age-a-chinese-writer-in-japan.html
======
Hnrobert42
After spending a lot of time in Vietnam, I now use cash as much as possible,
even in the US. I do not want to live in a world where all my purchases are
tracked by one of three companies, and I give them a cut for the privilege.
Further, a cashless society further disenfranchises poor and marginalized
without access to banking system. Last, like the author, I like the feeling of
using cash.

